# Diamond or Olive



## ronhalling (May 15, 2016)

So who has seen the Hyundai Advert where the chick flicks the snake with her belt?? I have not been quick enough nor do i have a PVR so i have not yet been able to work out whether the snake is an Olive or a Diamond, Opinions please....... whatever it is it is a very interesting color. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 15, 2016)

Olive I think Ron


----------



## Albino-keeper (May 15, 2016)

Agree with Pauls_Pythons 100% olive Python


----------



## pinefamily (May 15, 2016)

I contacted the Advertising Bureau (or whatever they call themselves) to complain about the ad. I thought it promoted the wrong message with snakes, as well as cruelty to animals. I said if it was a fluffy animal there would have been an uproar. They considered the ad, but thought it was ok. They apparently did contact the ad agency and Hyundai though.
Ad's still on though.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 15, 2016)

They could have used a CGI bear. Bears are scary!

It was an olive Python for sure Ron. I was very butthurt over this ad, made me want to bomb the nearest Hyundai dealer :lol: but that's just me


----------



## bredli (May 15, 2016)

Water Python, Liasis Fuscus. The snake in the ad the snake has a white chin and a yellow belly, Witch is typical for water pythons. While Olives have a uniform colour chin and belly.


----------



## Herpo (May 15, 2016)

Yeah, I'd lean towards Liasis Fuscus as well. Same reason as above, and it just seemed to slender to me.

I didn't really like the ad myself, as pinefamily said, it made it look ok to abuse reptiles because they aren't cats, dogs or rabbits. Oddly enough, my main reason was coz they call the car "bold and beautiful", then compare it to the woman, who i found neither bold nor beautiful, rather quite scary. :lol:


----------



## ronhalling (May 15, 2016)

bredli said:


> Water Python, Liasis Fuscus. The snake in the ad the snake has a white chin and a yellow belly, Witch is typical for water pythons. While Olives have a uniform colour chin and belly.



Yep....i did not consider the Water Python...good 1 bredli, it was the speckled white chin that i kept seeing that was throwing me for a loop, that's why i kept thinking Diamond, thanks Bud. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Norm (May 15, 2016)

Sorry Ron but I'm surprised you thought it might be a diamond, absolutely no resemblance to a diamond at all.


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 16, 2016)

Everyone's missing the point of the whole ad. Before the serpent is even seen on screen, the chick is in the final touches of putting clothes on! Yes, in the middle of the bush, with a bright blue car, and she's getting dressed. Did she just have a bush shower? Did she just have a hot date with Tarzan? Regardless of whatever floats her boat, the advertisement does NOT make me want to buy a Hyundai! But it does entice me to hang out in the bush more often!!


----------



## ronhalling (May 16, 2016)

Norm said:


> Sorry Ron but I'm surprised you thought it might be a diamond, absolutely no resemblance to a diamond at all.



Sorry to disappoint you Norm, lol, the only time i seen the adverts was when i was in the hospital this time around and the TV was only a small 1 mounted from the ceiling and i only got to see it side on and only for a couple of seconds and the light was bad and i did not feel well and my blood pressure was being taken by a naked nurse, am i forgiven..... seriously though it was only a small TV in the hospital. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling

- - - Updated - - -



SKYWLKR said:


> Everyone's missing the point of the whole ad. Before the serpent is even seen on screen, the chick is in the final touches of putting clothes on! Yes, in the middle of the bush, with a bright blue car, and she's getting dressed. Did she just have a bush shower? Did she just have a hot date with Tarzan? Regardless of whatever floats her boat, the advertisement does NOT make me want to buy a Hyundai! But it does entice me to hang out in the bush more often!!



Hmmm never thought of it that way, you just could have something there. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Norm (May 16, 2016)

Ok Ron, your forgiven ????????????


----------



## BredliFreak (May 16, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) Sounds like one hell of a hospital, sign me up  Maybe that hospital was in the bush :shock:


----------



## BrownHash (May 16, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Everyone's missing the point of the whole ad. Before the serpent is even seen on screen, the chick is in the final touches of putting clothes on! Yes, in the middle of the bush, with a bright blue car, and she's getting dressed. Did she just have a bush shower? Did she just have a hot date with Tarzan? Regardless of whatever floats her boat, the advertisement does NOT make me want to buy a Hyundai! But it does entice me to hang out in the bush more often!!



I noticed that she was getting dressed when I first saw the video and it raised questions in my mind like: what is going on? why is this lady getting dressed in the bush? has she used here womanly ways to lure an unsuspecting man to the bush where she kills him in the throws of passion and leaves his limp, dead body in the bush? is the snake trying to rescue this man? and is this lady the devil?

A copy of the ad can be found on this page of the Sydney Morning Herald  where it makes it onto the most complained about adverts list, its also available on YouTube.


----------



## Tinky (May 16, 2016)

Of course she was getting back to nature frolicking, hugging trees and other naturalist stuff.

Common guys, I am sure that there are people on here who go herping with nothing more than a sturdy pair of boots and a long hook.



PS: I hate that add and now there is a sequel that I hate as well.


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 16, 2016)

^^^^^ this is bang on.. she is freeking hot in my books.. and TBH didn't notice the snake or much else.. those eyes


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 17, 2016)

Check out my new Facebook page called "Nakedandnaturalherpbushwalking"

Eve's welcome.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 17, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) Will check it out


----------



## BrownHash (May 17, 2016)

I had a look at the snake in question and I believe its an Olive Python and not a Water Python


----------



## BredliFreak (May 18, 2016)

I would agree doesn't have the goldish tinge or sheen of a water Python. The white belly definitely looks more olive than water to me


----------

